
How To Tell A Software Developer What You Want -- a checklist for users - estherschindler
http://www.itworld.com/development/122237/how-to-tell-a-software-developer-what-you-want
======
Travis
Very nice article. I must say -- I think the "Describe the Problem, NOT the
solution" and "document your existing workflows" are EXCELLENT tips.

------
tcocklin
Very pragmatic and realistic. With this advice you might even make first
release.

